# Decoying fall turkeys



## jim6897

Has anyone ever tried field hunting fall turkeys like waterfowl? I see turkeys in the corn and pastures all the time while waterfowl hunting and am going to try to set up like waterfowl. I found a field that regularly has turkey and am going to set a dozen or so decoys. Anyone ever tried this? What do you think the chances are.


----------



## iwantabuggy

I have never tried it, but if you do it right I think it will work. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## dfisher

I don't see why it wouldn't work. They are social birds. Good idea. At least something to try.

Good luck and let us know.
Happy New Year,
Dan


----------



## jim6897

I cant believe how well it worked. Had a mallard fied hunt set for the afternoon so I decided to give it a go with the turkeys in the morning. I set a dozen dekes in a pasture. They had just cleared a few scrub trees from a fenceline and put the decoys out they. The turkey shoed up in the hills 1/4 mile away and walked straight into the decoys. I was not real picky and shot the first 2 that came in. Check out the vid

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1733495


----------



## dfisher

Good grief...how many turkeys were in that flock. Man there was a bunch.
That was awesome. Great work with that cam. 
When you said decoys, I thought you meant turkey decoys. :lol: That was cool. Honkers silosocks strike again. 
Congrats on the turkies and the good filming. Nice sound too; good for spring practice.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## jim6897

Dan there was probably 600 turkeys up in the hills. I wish I would have waited to see how many would have congregated but we had to get to the duck field and I wanted turkeys to eat. Those were actually some prototype turkey decoys I made although I have had them walk into the goose spread while goose hunting. Thats what gave me the idea. They were 10 yards away when I shot them. I will definately be trying it in the spring


----------



## dfisher

Well that's a hot area. Shouldn't be any trouble finding a gobbler around there. 
I've decoyed gobblers and hens in the spring with those feather flex turkey dekes. They worked very well.

What type of decoy is that then? a windsock or silosock type of decoy?

Dan


----------



## jim6897

They were sillosocks I made to test and see how they would work. I really love field testing new stuff

That afternoon we shot 40 mallrds to end the season was a great day

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1733903


----------



## dfisher

Man, you had a great day. Turkeys in the morning and greenheads in the afternoon. That's nice.
I love hunting mallards in corn, especially in the afternoon when the sun is out and the wind is at your back. The colors show up so well.

Not to be nosey, but I notice you're a sponser for NoDak Outdoors. What do you do in that capacity?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## jim6897

I manufacture Sillosocks and advertise on the site


----------



## maanjus11

I noticed you had the vortex going. Obviously it worked pretty well for you...what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## jim6897

I truly believe it is one of the most effective tools you can have in your arsenal. I have used it on snows a lot and mallards a lot. I had a honker guide in the TC use it this fall and said it was extremely effective on late season honkers. I am just starting my canada hunting so I will have more first hand knowledge on the honkers later this month. That duck video was the last day of our season and we were getting birds to 10 yards. It works


----------

